# Nascar



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Any fans here? Figure there has to be some of ya. I like the sport and I like the best race 24. Just wanted to get some NASCAR talk in when Sunday comes.


----------



## Liam! (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont watch alot because i'm in England and its always on quite late at night. But i do enjoy it when i get the chance to see it


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i stopped caring about nascar when Gordon had over a 300 point lead and didnt win the cup last year or the year before. Not because he had bad races but because of the ghey "chase" they have. Same goes for Tony when he was on fire a few years back but it didnt matter since he wasnt in the 'Chase"


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I do agree that Nascar's scoring is stupid.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

My favorite driver .... just did make the chase.


----------

